# Voyage of the GaleRider



## Stahn Li (Jun 11, 2003)

Voyage of the GaleRider

       The ancient history of Geshdan was that of constant war. Three major powers emerge on this continent, Belash, Askar, and Fesda. Belash was a nation of noble warriors, constantly seeking glory through combat. Askar was a nation of thoughtful and pragmatic leaders dedicated to industry. Fesda, in contrast was a land filled with curious tinkers, enjoying discovery, but lacking the committed focus of  Askar. For thousands of years these three nations were in constant warfare, often two nation allying to conquer the third, then turning against each other as the divided the spoils. Each of these nations survived, but none of them ever become dominate over another.

       It was at last a Fesdan King who brought peace to these nations. The Fesdan King Halber pleaded to and end to these senseless wars. He called for the three nations to maintain a constant balance of power, pleading that each nation no longer seek to gain more power than the other two. Through decades of diligence and cooperation from the three powers Geshdan finally found peace.

        Three hundred years later Geshdan had become a politically stagnate continent.  Belash longed desperately for battles in which there knights could prove their valor, but they had no enemy. Askar desired more resources to improve their way of life, and Fesda desired new avenue of discovery.  Life on Geshdan was quite simply….boring.

         But this would all soon change as a Fesdan Gnome named Barblebrax’s completed his greatest creation, the GaleRider. This huge sea vessel was fast and durable, and to Barblebrax’s estimation could cross the great oceans and  arrive at a new continent. Fesda was excited about this opportunity for discovery, but still wished to abide by the wishes of the ancient king Halber. Rather than horde this new creation to themselves the permitted Belash and Askar to join them on their trek to the new world. Each nation was allowed to send one hundred colonist aboard the GaleRider. To ensure a peaceful journey Belash volunteered one of their royal guards, a man named Warren, to serve as a guardian aboard the galerider. Warren’s reputation as a noble and honest warrior allowed him to be eagerly accepted as the ships guardian. The three nations colonist prepare for the great journey. Each nation will create a separate colony when they land are permitted to bring a small detachment of elite guards to defend the colony when the reach the new world.



Characters

Iltan:  Iltan is a talented summoner and was select as a 3rd round choice from the Mastic’ school of wizardry. He has be assigned as a Fesdan guard.

Benibic: Also a Fesdan guard, this halfling has the peculiar ability to change into an Ogre. He is a great warrior, but is unfocused and easily distracted during combat.

Gaunt: As a ranger and a skilled archer, Gaunt will be a valuable asset to the colony of Fesda. Although his poor diplomacy may cause severe problems.

Fracastaro: A Rouge/Illusionist, Fracastaro was intrigued by this mission. He managing to convince Barblebax that he is a skilled sailor, although he knows nothing of sea travel.

Edric: An assistant to Barblebax Edric has an uncanny ability to learn techniques simply by watching others perform them. While unskilled now, he learns at a amazing rate. His curiosity drives him and plans to leave the GaleRider when it reaches the new world.

Wistrel:  This gnomish druid easily talked his way into the Fesdan colonist camp. With the ability to purify water he will be irreplaceable. His true desire is to find Druids of the new world an unite them with the Druids of Geshdan.


----------

